# Indie Film to Theaters, all DVD formats on same day



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*'Architect' to Hit Theaters, DVD, High-Def Formats
in First Day & Date Cross-Format National Release*

On December 5, Magnolia Pictures will make home entertainment history when it
brings the indie drama 'The Architect' to theaters, standard-def DVD, Blu-ray and
HD-DVD simultaneously.

Though Magnolia has previously released titles in high-def that had previously
made day-and-date debuts in theaters and on standard-def DVD, most notably
Steven Soderbergh's 'Bubble,' 'The Architect' is the first to premiere on Blu-ray
and HD-DVD concurrent with the DVD and theatrical releases. ...

More @ High-Def Digest


----------

